# Brown Spots On Some Plants.



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I've noticed some brown spots on the leaves of certain plants witch later makes that part of the plant transparent. What am i missing? Iron?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

No.

Sounds like a lack of nitrate or potassium,, but to be sure, you have to post your tank specs and tell us how you run it, and also some pics wouldn't hurt


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> No.
> 
> Sounds like a lack of nitrate or potassium,, but to be sure, you have to post your tank specs and tell us how you run it, and also some pics wouldn't hurt


I havent tested for anything else but ammo,nitrite and nitrate witch are 0-0-15 respectively.Temp is at 82. Not running co2. S for lighting i have a 48'coral life T5 fixture with colormax and 6700k bulbs.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That looks like a lot of light for no CO2.

And you have very little plants in there. What you want to achieve is a balance between CO2, light, and ferts.

You have to play with those params, but I have to go, it is my annaversary, and I got to go out with the lady.

I'll check back soon, hope it all works out..

1 bit of info, I don't know how long you run your lighting, but I would back it off to 8 hrs or so while you are trying to figure out what is going wrong


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That looks like a lot of light for no CO2.
> 
> And you have very little plants in there. What you want to achieve is a balance between CO2, light, and ferts.
> 
> ...


I used to have the lights on 10 hrs a day but now they're on for 8. I've added more plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, I would spread those bunched plants out. They will get more light, and grow better that way.

It is hard for me to help you without seeing the tank in person, so you have to keep your observant eye on this tank, and try and figure out what it needs before disaster might strike.

I told you to drop down to 8 hrs only because it looked bright in there, and there were few plants.

the balance between CO2, light, and ferts is the key.

So post away if things get worse in there. BTW, what is a colormax bulb? The 6700k is perfect, but Im not sure about the other.

So you have no co2, so you want to make sure there is a balance between light and ferts.
Those are the only things that can be wrong, so keep a watchful eye, and tweek things if it goes bad in there, and remember what you did.
Then observe carefully, and see if the tank goes better or worse. 
If worse, most likely whatever you changed either didn't do the trick or is making it worse.

The key is to establish the tank with its new inhabitants. I personally go with a plant that is completely EXPLOSIVE growing, like hornwart, or Rotala rotundafolia, or a fast growing floating plant to establish a tank for plants.

You can also try that if the tank develops problems


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

The colormax bulb enhances color on the fish.
I did spread out the plants... I had them in their small pots before. Maybe that was the problem.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If things start to go further south, get more plants in there, and certainly get some super fast growers like I mentioned earlier.

The fast growers allow time for the slower growing plants to get established in your tank, so they can fight off algae.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

My power heads and plants are getting brown algae. Looks like brown hair is growing on the plants. Anything i can do for the time being? Maybe clean the plants and do more frequent water changes till i get the fast growing plants?


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the same brown stuff on my anubias and filter outlet and inlet also , i wash it off and it reappear couple days after, when I got hair algua like you mention I was running 9-10 hours light and when I reduce lightning 15 min every week to 7h45 lightning a day hair algua dissapear.


----------

